# If you love Nilsson



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

These are screencaps from a video of a Viennese song Nilsson did. She looks very trim and pretty I thought. EnjoyB


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

If you love Birgit Nilsson you'll simply adore this:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like this one very much!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I once watched a talk show from the seventies were Birgit Nilsson was guest and my then girlfriend asked me if she was a man. 

I told her she was absolutely not a man but the greatest soprano ever.


----------

